# Invalid module format

## shortyno1

i don't know whats happend after a while (perhaps i changed my kernel?) , i'll get this error:

```

modprobe nvidia                                                            

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format             

```

any suggestions to fix this? i just want to use my optimus notebook ...

Greetings

----------

## VoidMage

Any hints in dmesg ?

----------

## gerard27

Did you install/upgrade a new kernel?

If so you should have run

```

module-rebuild rebuild
```

Module-rebuild is in portage.

Gerard.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

shortyno1,

You changed and important config option, you changed gcc versions or module-init-tools is broken.

module-init-tools has been repelaced by kmod, you will only have one of thise.

Rebuild your kernel and all of the modules (including nvidia) starting with

```
make clean
```

so old binariaries are not reused.

----------

## rabcor

I'm getting something similar too.

Heres what i did to get it (running a GTX-670)

I changed my make.conf VIDEO_CARD="nvidia" (from nouveau)

then i ran emerge xorg-drivers

and then... well... i get the above error a couple of times on my bootup.

I tried the things suggested in this thread so far, no luck. (module-rebuild command not found)

----------

## mvaterlaus

 *rabcor wrote:*   

> I tried the things suggested in this thread so far, no luck. (module-rebuild command not found)

 

you must emerge module-rebuild

----------

## Killerchronic

I had both built modules and hadn't updated my kernel (fresh install so first build) and was getting this error, rebuilding fixed however.

Thanks

----------

